# He jumped into my purse on his own! I swear!



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:lol: My mom didn't buy it, but I gave it a shot! xD

Anyway, yup, you guessed right....picked up a new boy today! While its not that elusive yellow or white CT that I've been searching for, he IS a rather unique boy..... definitely caught my eye right away. Unfortunately mom was across the street at Kohls and not there to talk me out of him.....I was able to resist for maybe....five minutes. When I came back to the betta shelf and bent down to look at them again and HE looked RIGHT at ME was when I broke xD Picked his cup up and went to pay for him before I could change my mind.
Then the little guy went on an adventure with me through Kohls and Fred Myers tucked safely in an outside pocket of my purse(which conveniently is betta-cup sized xDDD)and here he is!


























































































































































































Also we had our first snow of the season today! While I'm not particularly fond of snow(even though its just a light dusting), I found it ironic I found him today....he was the only white-sih betta among many dark-colored ones, a few yellow(all VTs though :/), and a couple more peachy dalmatians. The pictures give him more of a blue shine then you really see, those areas actually look more white....but his eyes really are that wicked blue/gold xD I just love him <3

And as my new 'rule' for buying bettas states, he must be named after an anime/cartoon/TV show character(meant to help limit myself, if I can't think of a character the betta might fit then I don't get it....also helps me with my fail naming skills xD). Luckily I was able to think up a few names for him, however I'm having a hard time deciding.....fellow anime fans, you'll get this a little more, but anyone is welcome to give their opinion of course xD Here are my name choices so far....

-Toshiro
-Hyorinmaru
-Hatter(Don't ask, long story....)
-Neji
-.....Possibly Inuyasha, not so sure about that one xDDDD

Hmm.....I could probably think of a couple more, but thats all that comes to mind right now. Anyway, thanks for putting up with my rambling, if you read all of that xDDD

Edit: Also, sorry for the bad pictures D: I realized just now my camera was on the wrong setting! Went to a cosplay photoshoot yesterday and for got to change the setting before I took fish pics


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha I love it! He's soo cute! It looks like he's blushing!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's so lovely! I remember in the 80's (long, long, long ago) we used to wear nail polish and lipstick that had that blue tint like he does. I'd like to steal him away.  Really, he's fantastic.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow he is really pretty!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! Thanks you guys xDD I know, I love his little red 'cheeks' <33


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

He's a cutie, I love his eyes!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hes adorable! i love the yellow around his nose  

SO CUTE!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the name Toshiro for him!!! Sounds cool! 

He's VERY VERY VERY CUTE!!!! Reminds me of Gustav, but a VT.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!! xDD Yeah, he does look a bit like your Gustav Doggy! xD

Yes, he was just too adorable to NOT take home <3 And hes being SUCH a cutey right now, going into his little clay pot, peeking out, swimming up to see what I'm doing, then going to explore his little plant....xDD I'm just totally in love with him <33


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks like a Joker to me :lol:










The looks don't match up, but I see your betta and I think "Joker. He's gotta be Joker." :3 He's from the manga Kuroshitsuji (soo much better than the anime ;D)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooooo, very interesting!  I kinda see the resemblance xDDD I totally have to go read that now....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

He's gorgegous!  Haha I've noticed you've been "racking up" your betta total! Haha just curious how do you house all the boys??


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I LOVE him!! Look at those eyes!! And I love the irridescent fins. Wish I found him first.

Too bad you're set on anime names or you could call him Blush or Bashful bc of those cheeks.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Yes, his eyes might be my favorite part of him <3333 xDD Thanks!

Lets see here....I have a divided 10 gallon, a divided 5 gallon, two 2.5 gallon Kritter Keepers, and then an old 2-ish gallon plastic tank


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Lets see here....I have a divided 10 gallon, a divided 5 gallon, two 2.5 gallon Kritter Keepers, and then an old 2-ish gallon plastic tank


Sweet  haha I'm thinking about a couple more kritter keepers or a 20 long for my bday :-D hopefully the parents will go for it!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD Awesome! Go for the 20!  Theres sooooo much you can do with a 20 long! xD


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, I love the blue tint tho!
And those eyes<3
lol, the 'blushing' everyone is mentioning
and the fact that you want an anime name makes 'Rock Lee' come to mind xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh! Rock Lee!! <3 xDDDD Yeeees! If only he was green, I'd totally name him Rock Lee! :lol:

Haha! Alright, here we go! Better pictures with the RIGHT setting this time.....enjoy! xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awwww, he's cute!! I love the transparent fins!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love his fins. 

Hmm I love Hyorinmaru but I think that Toshiro is more fitting because the whitish silver color matches Shiro's hair.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! xD His fins are definitely what I noticed first when I saw him, I had to take him out into the light(the fish room is very dark)to make sure they were REALLY _that_ transparent and I wasn't just imagining things :lol:



BettaKeeper said:


> Hmm I love Hyorinmaru but I think that Toshiro is more fitting because the whitish silver color matches Shiro's hair.


Haha, that was my EXACT thought! :lol: I think his name is officially Toshiro now, I just called him 'Shiro-chan' and he gave me this really grumpy look! xDD


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha he's definitely Shiro-chan. That's so cute!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! That names very cute for him.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! Thanks xD The grumpy look he gave me was definitely adorable, and now hes refusing to look at me, going and hiding in his little plant :lol:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww that's soo cute!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

*rofl* That's so like Shiro.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! I know, right? :lol: Haha, I love this little guy <3

Hes sitting and watching me now, I think hes hungry though xD


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm, mine's too snobby to eat in front of me. He waits until I'm gone then eats the food. 

:-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! Awww, how cute! Its totally Byakuya!! <333

Shiro-chan(yes, much to his displeasure, I'm now referring to him as Shiro-chan :lolgets angry at his food and flares at it, then plays with it a little until it soaks and sinks to the bottom before eating it xD


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Adorable. :-D I feel like getting bettas for all of the bleach characters now. 

I'm watching Bleach - The Diamond Dust Rebellion and I was like ahh Shiro-chan!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! I know! xDD Wally ALMOST became Ichigo, but I don't think hes quiiiiiite orange enough....

Shiro-chaaaaaaan!! <333 xDDD Haha, I need a picture of my friend in her Toshiro cospaly....she doesn't have a wig yet, but she sprayed her hair white and styled it....it was REALLY epic xDDD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh.....Shamelessly I have yet MORE pictures of my little Shiro-chan.....Haha, hes just so adorable and makes the cutest faces! I can't resists!

































































Hehe, I'm sure my fellow Bleach fans can guess who this key chain is of...
















And finally some better pictures of him flaring...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

HE IS SO CUTE!!!!!!! I just love him!  I have a thing for white bettas...  I've got two, and would love more!

It sounds weird, but that blue critter keeper looks good with his color.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

MATSUMOTO!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh god hehe.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol Doggy! xDDD Thanks! And you know....your right...I never noticed that about the critter keeper before, but it DOES go well with him ; xDDDDDD

Hehe, yes, its the Matsumoto keychain that came with my Toshiro keychain(which is on my phone xD)I had a Momo Keychain with Toshiro on my phone, but lost it on the mall somewhere....and I also have an Aizen keychain that came with my Momo keychain that Shiro-chan fishy is actually scared of xDDDD Sad, I know....


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I love his transparent fins and who could have resisted those gorgouse black eyes. He's very handsome, makes ya wanna hug him:welldone:*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I might have to go to Washington to make sure he's ok and maybe he'll jump into my purse!hahaha


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Toshiro for sure, for them icey lookin fins


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i LOVE cellophanes. hes gorgeous


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh! Darn! Now 'Ice Ice Baby' is playing in my head again :lol:

Haha, thanks so much you guys, and lol BettaxFishxCrazy! xD I'd better keep him locked up!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Who isn't scared of Aizen, he's such a creep haha.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! I know, right? xD I'm actually contemplating if I should run away from Aizen cosplayers, or poke them when I meet them as Momo though xDDD


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Cute! He looks a bit like M.A.C.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks!^-^

Ahh, more pictures! xDDD I know, I'm sure you guys are getting tired of this....but look! Shiro-chan seems to be pleased with his new home, he constructed a lovely little bubblenest for me yesterday xD

























And just because these are adorable....


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Gahhh he's sooo cute! You might have to put a lock on his tank.haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, he IS very cute!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AAAWEEE!!! He is SOOOO adorable!! Think about all the cute Cellophane babies he and Angel could have!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I just love him!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd smack them if I was Momo haha. Aww he's precious.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's GOREGOUS!!!!! <3<3<3
If you hadn't already named him I'd have suggested Jareth! =] What with the yellow coloring and the slightly blue tinted iridescent fins! =] <3

You're so lucky!!! =] I hope that when I get my own betta that I find a goregous little guy too! <3


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDDDDDDDD Thanks you guys!! Ahhh, I just love him so much <3333 Haha, I'll definitely have to put a lock on his tank 

Ahh, I noticed Shiro-chan doing the most ADORABLE thing today!! I have one of those floating thermometers in his tank, those kind that don't suction to the side or anything, and he was PLAYING with it! poking it with his nose and pushing it around the tank!!! xDDDDDDDDD it was SO CUTE!!!!! <33333333333

Doggy: Ahhh! I know!! xDDD About five minutes after getting him home I was all '....I need to go steal Doggys Angel now D:' xDDD I want to find a little peachy colored female though for him, so I can name her Momo <3(bleach fans will get that xD)

BettaKeeper: xDDD Haha, oh, I have to do that at LEAST once. But poking them with my Zanpakuto would just be so much fun xDDDD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How cute that Shiro-chan was playing with the thermometer! lol I had one that used to push his against the side of the bowl and make a clinking sound.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Yes, it was REALLY cute. None of my other guys want to 'play' with things like that, I wish I had a video camera so I could record it for you guys :lol:


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

that translucent iridescence is really cool!


----------



## MichelleT (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey dragonfish, just wondering what part of NW Washington you are from? I am also (about 20 minutes south of Olympia) and I have never seen ANY betta look that healthy out of a pet store (or anywhere around here for that matter)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Mecal: Hehe, thanks 

MichelleT: I live in the Snohomish area. My bettas all have come from my LPS called Bridges Pets, the Petsmart in Woodinville, and a Petco....I think in Marysville somewhere ; not sure about that one. Quite a ways from you I think :lol:


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

i like the clear/blue fins


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I think Toshiro is a perfect name for him 
Toshiro is also one of my favorite characters too, and I love celophanes lol
your very lucky,
I love his iridescence, I hope you continue to have good luck with him.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Y'all know this thread is from 2009 right?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol I didn't even notice that haha


----------

